# Taxi



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My car is in the repair shop - so does anyone know a good taxi service from rehab to Citystars.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My car is in the repair shop - so does anyone know a good taxi service from rehab to Citystars.


Do you want a "taxi" like a yellow one? Or would you like a nice driver with a car. Our family friend driver is so nice and we use him all the time..what do you need exactly and how long..hours and days?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

well its a one off trip to city stars this afternoon - we just found the number for Yellow cabs, but could use a reliable local service for future


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Lanason said:


> well its a one off trip to city stars this afternoon - we just found the number for Yellow cabs, but could use a reliable local service for future


I will PM you later the details and let you know the costs.. Can you speak arabic? the driver i have has limited English but knows everywhere in Egypt...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strange you mention yellow cabs.. we were only saying yesterday that you never see them now and a man at the next table piped up and said.. they are all in the desert rotting as they belong to Susan Mubarak.. anyone know if there is any truth in this?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

well, if you come from Dandy mall back to Cairo, just before the exit to 6th of October, you will see a lot with lots of yellow cabs! I didn't have a close look, but to me they all looked damaged.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> well its a one off trip to city stars this afternoon - we just found the number for Yellow cabs, but could use a reliable local service for future


I haven't used them for a while but this "limousine" office is in Rehab 01003503023

Not sure why Egyptians call taxis limousine, I guess is the same as "villa" for any residential building under 5 stories


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well the Yellow Taxi turned up - it was disgusting - damaged outside, dirty inside and front windscreen with massive cracks running across in many places.
Guy was Ok and cost 35LE from Rehab to CityStars.

Tonight we got a White Taxi on the way back, hailed outside, metered, clean and careful driver. cost 30LE.

Wont use "Yellow" again - I am told the company was owned by Suzanne Mubarak and hence has gone down hill since Jan 25th. Dont know if thats true but certainly unimpressed.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Strange you mention yellow cabs.. we were only saying yesterday that you never see them now and a man at the next table piped up and said.. they are all in the desert rotting as they belong to Susan Mubarak.. anyone know if there is any truth in this?


True, they have "parked-abandoned" them on the left side of the road just before Dandy Mall driving from Cairo ... I have not seen any functioning in Cairo since ages and when in use, they were totally unreliable ... !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

RPC said:


> True, they have "parked-abandoned" them on the left side of the road just before Dandy Mall driving from Cairo ... I have not seen any functioning in Cairo since ages and when in use, they were totally unreliable ... !!


When they first came out they were a god send but it didn't,t take too long bed ore the Egyptian rot kicked in. A friend actually phoned their HQ and complained that she couldn't get a cab to take her to her destination as it was not far enough!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

